# Compact warmth tolerant cymbidium recommendations?



## e-spice (Jul 23, 2016)

Does anyone have any recommendations for compact warmth tolerant cymbidiums? I had a Golden Elf 'Sundust' for years and like it but want to try some others. I appreciate any suggestions!


----------



## tim (Jul 23, 2016)

Sinense and ensifolium....both in innumerable iterations of flower color and plant variegation - great fragrance...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 23, 2016)

Don't forget goeringii and kanran - both are awesome. I also like dayanum, floribundum, lancifolium, and wenshanense. All are awesome plants.


----------



## abax (Jul 23, 2016)

Cym. ensifolium for sure; doubtful about some of the cooler growers mentioned.


----------



## troy (Jul 24, 2016)

Throw away cymbidiams and get slippers!! Hahaha j.k. I don't know cymbidiams


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Jul 24, 2016)

The list of "Chinese" Cymbidiums mentioned in KyushuCalanteh's post are the ones I have except of 'wenshanense". I am growing these orchids outside. I live in Fort Wayne, so they are enjoying being outside getting plenty of bright shade, lots of fertilizers, and some rain. On the days that are getting up to 90F, I water them early in the morning and by the time I get home, I have to water them again. That is how I keep my 'cool'. In the winter, they grow under lights and I water less, suspending feeding.


----------



## Brabantia (Jul 24, 2016)

MattWoelfsen said:


> The list of "Chinese" Cymbidiums mentioned in KyushuCalanteh's post are the ones I have except of 'wenshanense". I am growing these orchids outside. I live in Fort Wayne, so they are enjoying being outside getting plenty of bright shade, lots of fertilizers, and some rain. On the days that are getting up to 90F, I water them early in the morning and by the time I get home, I have to water them again. That is how I keep my 'cool'. In the winter, they grow under lights and I water less, suspending feeding.


Do you grow Cymbidium aloïfolium?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 24, 2016)

How warm? And year around??
The first two Tom mentioned need cold ( not freezing) winter to do well.
I think ensifolium is a good pick, but still benefits from cooler winter.


----------

